# Can I egg share?!



## twinklycupcake (Jul 17, 2012)

Just had my first bfn with my one and only go on the nhs. So I'm now in limbo land re which clinic to choose but also if I can donate eggs even tho my first cycle was unsuccessful?! I was told by my dr today as I asked about my egg quality and he said he wasn't told that I had bad quality eggs just this time hasn't  produced great embryos. At a loss really and I know I need to give myself a bit of time  before I move onto the next cycle. If I produced 10 eggs is that good to egg share? What is the minimum eggs you need to produce etc!? Would be lOvely to help a couple as well if possible. Just need some advice really as always considered this as my friend egg shared too and I think it's wonderful but after my first no response on ivf didn't think poss! Xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Unless there was a specfic problem with the quality of your eggs I don't see why not. Why not call some of the clinics near you and see what they say . I am so sorry t hear about your BFN xxx


----------



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

The guides for eggsharing are pretty much the same for each clinic (although there may always be an exception to the rule).  

You must be under 35.

Your BMI must be below 30

Your AMH must be 4 or higher

Once accepted you must produce 8 eggs (4 for each) in order to share.  If you produce less you have two options, donate all to recipient in turn for another free cycle whereby you get all eggs to yourself or you pay for the IVF the specified fee.  

Having one failed cycle should not stop you from eggsharing.  Good luck xxx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

^ just wanted to say I produced 7 and chose to donate 4 and keep 3 so at least with the lister, you get 3 options.


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hiya,

Didn't want to just read and run as i know just how you feel. We have been looking into egg sharing as an option to reduce costs as we also have had our 1 and only nhs funded go. Unfortunately we were turned down by the first clinic we went to but not down to any results from our previous ivf but because i suffer from pcos and don't have regular cycles.

Wishing you all the best  xxx


----------



## twinklycupcake (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for the response! Much appreciated xx


----------



## MrsMiller (Aug 19, 2011)

Sorry about your BFN - I would look into criteria at a number of clinics as they do vary - for example the clinic I used (Herts and Essex) will accept donors with pcos / irregular cycles. 

Some use AMH levels predominantly where as others use FSH levels.

Good luck x


----------

